# Warranty Work On Fiver



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Okay, I'm laughing at this. I just called the dealer (a large dealer here in KC of Outbacks...the only one I know of in the metro area, actually). Anyway, mentioned the no heat in bedroom and he started arguing with me!. He's like, "I"ve never heard of that before...not on an Outback." Okkkaaaayyyyy.

I'm thinking, "So, do you not believe there's no heat, or do you think I'm lying about other Outback owners having this problem?"

And he says he doesn't think it must be much of a problem, cause if it were, Outback would have recalled them.

I'm in for an uphill climb, I'm afraid.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Would have to do a little testing first but you should be able to prove there is a problem.

Try this. Place a piece of paper over each of the vents and tape one edge down. Turn on the heat and watch the papers lift up. You will be able to see which vent gets the most air by how hard each sheet of paper lifts. Now take a book and place it on each vent starting with the one that looks to be blowing the hardest. When you do this the others should react to increase flow.

Doing this you can gage which vents are getting the most heat. If when you have a couple of the vents blocked you now have plenty of flow in the weakest vents then what you need, are adjustable vent covers, if you do not get much of an increase then the vent duct could be blocked or pinched.

This is an easy test to see if the problem is really something the dealer needs work on or if it is something you can fix. If you can fix it yourself but do not want the expense of new adjustable vent covers you can cut pieces of card board to partially cover the vents from underneath. Paint them black to make them less obvious.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Andy...you've got some great ideas!

I should try this in my own trailer, cause I think I may have a caved in duct.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Wow, what an awesome idea. I'll try it!


----------



## c_rad91 (Feb 18, 2005)

I asked our dealer about the heat problem before I ordered mine (due in Mid April). He talked to the factory rep and he seemed to know about it already and told my dealer the 2005 models didn't have that problem anymore. We'll se...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Regardless of whether the dealer has heard of it or not, if the camper is still under warranty, he should fix the problem! If he doesn't, drop a note to Keystone's customer service division, and I'm sure they will explain everything to him.

Better yet, when you present it to him for repairs, present him with a letter documenting what the problem is, and what is expected for repairs, and cc: the letter to keystone. This will accomplish two things. First, it lets the dealer know that you are an educated consumer, and are not afraid of speaking with the manufacturer, and it also establishes a paper trail of the problem, in case the dealer is not as adept at fixing the first time as you had hoped. Keystone has covered things outside of warranty on they products, when the problem has been documented to have started before the warranty expired.

Good Luck

Tim


----------



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

c_rad91 said:


> I asked our dealer about the heat problem before I ordered mine (due in Mid April). He talked to the factory rep and he seemed to know about it already and told my dealer the 2005 models didn't have that problem anymore. We'll se...
> [snapback]25212[/snapback]​


That's funny, I just got mine back from the dealer. He said that they are all like that (meaning all trailers) and it was a design I would have to deal with. What a joke. I'm already thinking of getting rid of this trailer and getting a Jayco. I hav'nt even used it yet.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

We lost heat after our first outing. Took it in and the dealer replaced the thermostat I believe it was and we have had no problems. Sounds like the dealer is a peice of work. I'd certainly give the trailer a chance after having the heating situation corrected. Remember that EVERY manufacturer has problems, no matter what industry it is in. Look at Microsoft...


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Here is a link to another topic on this same issue. click here.

I have a link in my last post in that topic to some pictures that show what the dealer did to correct the problem in my 5'er. The dealer said that they have done this same fix on several units at their facility. I would like to think that Keystone would know about it by now.

Hope this helps.

David.


----------

